# Vanity House, Dec 2015



## cunningplan (Dec 8, 2015)

I haven't done many this year and this was my last, went with Madcat (Yawning cat on here) Sleeve and HT. This was the first stop of 4 planned, but we liked this so much we stayed longer so skipped the second (That will have to wait) From here we headed for Denbigh as MC wanted a look. Then Pool Parc, which now is well locked down and now way could we get in.
Anyway to Vanity, seen lots of reports on here and glad we went. funny place as some rooms are a mess and others just left as they were, lots of great stuff around.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157661440382529
















































































































That's all I have time for


----------



## smiler (Dec 8, 2015)

It looks close to a working farm so maybe that's what is protecting it from the magpies, I enjoyed your take on it, CP, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 8, 2015)

Love it, great set of images


----------



## lastmanonthemoon (Dec 8, 2015)

great photos, such a beautiful place full of colour


----------



## HughieD (Dec 8, 2015)

Stunning take on this fantastic little time capsule....


----------



## Rubex (Dec 8, 2015)

Fantastic photos cunningplan! This is one of my favourite houses I have seen on the forum


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 8, 2015)

The perfect house...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 8, 2015)

Great set there cp..one of my favourite houses I have been too.the difference between downstairs and upstairs is astounding.the upstairs looks like someone has not long moved out while downstairs resembles a car boot sale.hoping for a revisit here very soon.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice photos cunningplan. A lot of nice furniture in this house. It looks like it hasn't been derelict for long as it just needs a good tidy up and polish that lovely furniture.


----------



## krela (Dec 8, 2015)

Good to see you out and about again, thanks for posting.


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Dec 8, 2015)

Such a riot of contradictions time-wise...
Absolutely fantastic. I do find wedding and family pictures so evocative...


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow! What a stunner! Places like this don't come up too often! 
You've documented the place beautifully! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2015)

What a beauty so much to see!Superb photography,thanks for sharing.


----------



## byker59 (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice photo's


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow, what a lovely house. I bet it was really nice to live here in it's cared-for days. Comfortable, colourful and interesting. Fab tour and photos, Cunningplan.


----------



## jammy (Dec 12, 2015)

Ha! The Michael Jackson album looks so out of place! I had that one on cassette...who's bad?


----------



## skankypants (Dec 13, 2015)

Super stuff Mr Plan


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 13, 2015)

very nice is that, and nicely shot.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Dec 22, 2015)

Absolutely love this place! Nice report


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 26, 2015)

One of the best and really evocative with things like the lock of hair.


----------



## UrbanExplore (Dec 26, 2015)

Love this! - Thank you


----------

